# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Documental Historia de la magia

## DardeX

Bueno, navegando por el internet me encontre con un documental que hiso la BBC sobre la historia de la magia, la verdad no se de que año sera, pero bueno lo dejo como dato para aquellos que como yo no lo hayan visto aun, esta dividido en capitulos tratando temas de la magia como la levitacion, close up, y otros mas, solo por dejar un link dejo un link a uno de los videos en youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_lQY...eature=related y viendo los videos relacionados o leyendo la descripcion dle video encontraran los demas.

La verdad me parecieron espectaculares y espero que les guste esta colaboracion.

Saludos


DardeX

----------


## Mago Habibi

Esta serie documental fue emitida en España en Español por Canal Satelite hace unos tres o cuatro años. No recuerdo si fue en Discovery Channel o Documania. El caso es que cuando me propuse grabarlos ya los estaban dejando de emitir.   :-(    Sin duda eran muy interesantes.

Un abrazo.

----------


## DardeX

Mago Habibi gracias por el dato voy a buscar por la web haber si talvez encuentro algo, ya que a veces ver algo en español es diferente, no por el hecho de que uno no entienda ingles, porq yo creo que muchos lo entendemos normal, pero es que a veces es mas llamativo y se lo disfruta mas.

Gracias por el dato.

----------


## .aceofspades.

muchas gracias. me ha encantado. llevaba mucho tiempo buscando el efecto del naranjo que sale en el ilusionista. No se donde me habia enterado de que no era una invención de la película. y ahora voy y me lo encuentro por casualidad :roll:

----------


## chojin

Creo que han eliminado el vídeo de youtube, ¿alguien sabe algún otro link donde poder ver los documentales?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues sí... han borrado el video de Youtube ... "Este vídeo se ha suprimido debido a una infracción de los términos de uso."

Aver si alguien supiera si está por ahí ese documental. Gracias de antemano.

----------


## PacoAmado

Creo que os referís al que emitió en su día el canal de Historia, al final sale Dai Vernon. Si es así, lo tengo. Pero no sé cómo puedo pasarlo, al ser un fichero tan pesado.

----------


## Magnano

pacoamado te puedes hacer una cuenta en megaupload (es gratis) y subir el link de descarga

----------


## PacoAmado

> pacoamado te puedes hacer una cuenta en megaupload (es gratis) y subir el link de descarga


ok probaré

----------


## pablo

Hola Paco. 
El documental al que te refieres es   Historia de la magia    siglos de engaños. Presentado por Ricki  jay 
En el documental  como bien dices al final aparece Vernon y habla de toda la historia de la magia  desde sus origines  Houdin , David Devant ,  Maskeline el cine  , la televisión .. Pero creo que son distintos. 

El que comentan creo que se trata de los documentales emitidos por   la BBC.
 Son 5 episodios:
 Magia de cerca 
 Magia de escena
 La levitación 
 Metalismo 
 Magia peligrosa

----------


## PacoAmado

El video que tengo lleva un logo del canal de Historia que es: *H*

----------


## marcoCRmagia

Paco al final lograste subirlo a MegaUpload :Confused:  yo quiero verlo!!

----------


## PacoAmado

> Paco al final lograste subirlo a MegaUpload yo quiero verlo!!


Lo intenté varias veces pero nada, es demasiado pesado, voy a intentar hacerlo en dos partes

----------


## eskroler

> muchas gracias. me ha encantado. llevaba mucho tiempo buscando el efecto del naranjo que sale en el ilusionista. No se donde me habia enterado de que no era una invención de la película. y ahora voy y me lo encuentro por casualidad :roll:


y no sólo ese efecto es real, las materializaciones que salen en la película tambien se realizaban (otra cosa es el cine con sus efectos especiales) tengo un libro del siglo xviii en el que salen ambos efectos..

gracias por intentar subir este documental  es buenissimo...  :Smile1:

----------


## peib

Seria fenomenal conseguir subirlo. Si quieres o necesitas ayuda te ayudo "PacoAmado".
Saludos

----------


## PacoAmado

El fichero es de 2,86Gb

----------


## oskiper

PacoAmado, lo que podés hacer es zipearlos y dividirlo en partes de 100 megas cada una (Winzip o Winrar lo hacen automáticamente) y subís una a una las partes, después el que la quiera bajar baja todas las partes y al abrir la primera se junta el archivo automáticamente.

----------


## peib

Opino lo mismo. lo malo que tendremos casi 30 partes no? y nos costara la vida...jeje

----------


## PacoAmado

> PacoAmado, lo que podés hacer es zipearlos y dividirlo en partes de 100 megas cada una (Winzip o Winrar lo hacen automáticamente) y subís una a una las partes, después el que la quiera bajar baja todas las partes y al abrir la primera se junta el archivo automáticamente.


Voy a intentarlo lo desconocia lo de dividirlo con winzip.Ya comentaré como va.

----------


## PacoAmado

Parece que todo va bien he conseguido dividirlo y se está subiendo. Os avisare cuando esté listo. Gracias Oskiper

----------


## PacoAmado

Iré publicando a medida que vaya subiendo los ficheros, siguiendo la sugerencia de Oskiper, he francionado el video en 30 partes de 100Mg

Historia de la magia.part01.rarHistoria de la magia.part02.rarHistoria de la magia.part03.rarHistoria de la magia.part04.rarHistoria de la magia.part05.rarHistoria de la magia.part06.rarHistoria de la magia.part07.rarHistoria de la magia.part08.rarHistoria de la magia.part09.rarHistoria de la magia.part10.rarHistoria de la magia.part11.rarHistoria de la magia.part12.rarHistoria de la magia.part13.rarHistoria de la magia.part14.rarHistoria de la magia.part15.rarHistoria de la magia.part16.rarHistoria de la magia.part17.rarHistoria de la magia.part18.rarHistoria de la magia.part19.rarHistoria de la magia.part20.rarHistoria de la magia.part21.rarHistoria de la magia.part22.rarHistoria de la magia.part23.rarHistoria de la magia.part24.rarHistoria de la magia.part25.rarHistoria de la magia.part26.rarHistoria de la magia.part27.rarHistoria de la magia.part28.rarHistoria de la magia.part29.rarHistoria de la magia.part30.rar
Más abajo teneis un enlace que ha puesto Kyuerbin con un programa que os ayudará a descargarlo y descomprimirlo con facilidad.

----------


## Fran Gomez

¡Gracias PacoAmado!  :Wink1:

----------


## marcoCRmagia

buenisimoooooooooo

espero que esten todos los links en estos dias, gracias

----------


## peib

grande Paco, grande!!!!

----------


## oskiper

qué bueno PAco!!!! Tengo muchas ganas de ver el video

----------


## PacoAmado

Ya estan todos lo ficheros subidos. Creo que hay que descomprimirlos en una misma carpeta.
Si hay cualquier pega me avisais

----------


## PacoAmado

> ¿En qué idioma está? ¿Es un documental que emitió la BBC?


El idioma Español y el documental es uno que emitió el Canal de Historia del Digital Plus

----------


## marcoCRmagia

mil gracias  :Smile1:  bajando  :Cool1:

----------


## Kyuerbin

Muchísimas gracias Paco!

Os dejo aquí un programa que uso para bajar archivos que tienen muchas partes. En vez de ir clickando enlace por enlace manualmente, podeis bajaros el programa de aqui -> http://jdownloader.org/download <-- Y el se encargará de bajar todas las partes automaticamente y de juntarlas automáticametne luego.

----------


## KIKO M

Paco no veas que curro, muchas gracias crack!!!

y a ti Kyuerbin por el programa ese que no lo conocia.

un saludo

----------


## peib

Peazo programa!!! Me ha salvado de estar largo tiempo clikeando.
Greacias Kyuerbin.

----------


## peib

Esta muy bien el docu, muchas gracias

----------


## Magnano

Mil gracias Paco

----------


## asesmarketing

Paco Muchas Gracias!!

Ya lo tengo bajando en cuanto lo vea os digo a ver que tal.

Un Saludo
Paco eres Grande!!!

----------

